# Opening a Spanish bank account - Help!



## cjcw25 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm hoping some of you will be kind enough to shed some light on opening a bank account in Spain.

Here's my situation... I'm moving to Madrid from the UK this week coming (21st), to start a new job at the beginning of November. I've given myself 10 days or so to obtain my NIE, open a bank account and find somewhere to live. Today I've been reading around the websites of various banks in Spain and expat blogs on the process of opening a bank account, and it seems its a lot more work than I perhaps thought. Here's my documentation dilemmas...

1. I've read that many banks require a certificado de no residente in addition to an NIE. However, this certificate may take weeks to get hold of?

2. Many banks also require proof of address eg. a utility bill. Obviously, I don't have a Spanish address yet.

3. Proof of employment status. The company I'm working for can't give me a work contract apparently until I have a bank account in Spain. All I have is an email of a job offer.

Can anyone share their experiences of opening a bank account in Spain? Are the banks strict with regards to these documents? Are some banks more lenient than others? I've been looking at BBVA, and according to their own blog proof of address isn't required.

I really would appreciate any information or advice, as it's starting to stress me out a little lol thanks!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Banks are likely to have their own rules. Try Cajamar or La Caixa as most people I know who have opened accounts with them only needed a passport. You might also need an NIE but you can obtain a temporary one as the number will stay with you when you apply for residency.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Just had a response from a La Caixa manager who is opening an account for us. We're still in the UK and don't yet have a Spanish address.
He says he needs NIE, scan of passport, UK address proved by utility bill and, because we are transferring a lump sum to buy a house, a copy of a UK bank statement from where the funds will come (money laundering) - all scans by email.


----------

